# ADSL recommendations



## psip (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi all,

I just moved into a flat in Zamalek and I'm looking to setup an internet connection. I'll be working from home so speed and reliability are both very important. Right now I'm considering both TEData and Link.net. Any recommendations?

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Paul,

I use Tedata and I am happy with it I just have the basic package and that costs me 75 le a month plus I have opted for them to collect [email protected] 15le per month but you may prefer to pay your bill at the bank. It takes around two weeks to have your broadband up and running.

Maiden


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

psip said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just moved into a flat in Zamalek and I'm looking to setup an internet connection. I'll be working from home so speed and reliability are both very important. Right now I'm considering both TEData and Link.net. Any recommendations?
> 
> ...


Hi,

We use link.net here and I don't have any complaints either about their service. But, I am in Sharm so things may be different in Cairo. Company wise though they seem to be relatively efficient, not had any problems.

Sam


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

do you have a landline? If so, you can also choose Etisalat, if you go there and apply for internet at home, you walk out connected (you'll receive an usb stick/modem for free, which you can use in the first weeks). Check out the websites of the different companies. Etisalat and Vodafone have also internet at home. We have Vodafone, it is good, although we are not happy with the limit of 40Gb per month for internet use! But more companies (if not all!) use a limit.


----------

